# Disappointed with pony and new harness



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

After months and months I finally got my new Amish harness. I am not sure if it is the right size. I have it on the smallest holes and it still seems a little too big. I can take some pictures for the forum. The bridle especially is confusing and seems to large. It has lots of straps and doesn't seem like the pictures of the ones Taffy posted a few months ago.

Once I had the pony harnessed, I did some ground driving. Oh dear. She is not so well trained as I thought. For one when you say whoa and she stops/pauses for a few moments and then she just lunges forwards as if I hit her with a whip. She seems to have no go forward command. Sometime she gets upset and whips around to try and face me. Then at other times she is quiet and walks along calmly going where I ask her. I was told she was a trained cart pony and I did see her driven but I am beginning to think the man who demonstrated her may have just strong armed her into obedience. 

She is as 11 hand 6 year old roan welsh. She seems a little skittish but I was told she was fully trained to cart and saddle. :-( I think she needs more ground work before she is actually hitched to a cart. My cart is the common easy entry style. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Please do not take this the wrong way. I do not know you or your back round, so must question you to answer.

Do you have any driving experience yourself? If so, how much? I ask because some cart horses/ponies can be very sensitive, but well trained. This is true of my mini mare, who is trained to drive single. I have never had any trouble driving or ground driving her, nor has my trainer. I let a friend (who told me she knew how to drive) take her for a spin with me in the cart with her, and I was amazed by the change. My friend technically did things right, but she was heavy handed and jerky with her signals, and my mare immediately tensed up and started doing things she's never done before. Trying to duck out, balking, not holding still when she was asked to woah, etc. When I took her back though, she was fine. It was just the heaviness of the signals that was bothering her. I've trained her to be extremely responsive to my aids and thus the constant 'in her face' nit picking bothered her.

That may very well not be the case with your little mare. You might try to contact her old owner though and ask if he can come watch you, to see if theres anything he can pin point that he doesn't do, or so he can show you what 'he' does. If he does it wrong, you'll know the mare needs retraining and you can hire a trainer from there. If he merely does things a little different, you might be able to adapt.

You could also just get a trainer now, and have him or her work with both you and your mare. Its always a great idea to do that anyways, even if your horse is 'completely broke' since its always useful to have a second eye. Hopefully it is a misunderstanding, and not that your girl is not well trained though!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*new pony and harness*

hiya gated horse dont dispaire ok.
send pictures of your harness and we will go from there ok.
with your pony you say that he is plungeing foward and has no foward commands.
hiya im michael by the way and we will help you with your problem.
have you a frend firt of all to help you.
tack your pony up we are going ground driveing your frend is going to be at your horses head.
take some apples cut in to small peaces or if you have grass pellets (horse and pony cubes) thay are your reward.
it sounds like your pony just needs a little refineing and he is looking for you.
long line like you would and talk to your pony ask for walk, say to him walk on your asistant has a slack lead rope ok so she is walking by the ponys head and is there to stop the pony from turning ask for woah and stand.
then feed a titbit. 
ok im going to give you some exercises so your pony is going to open up for you.
your going to make your pony stand out ok and your pony is going to hold up his legs on comand eather it being a hind or a fore leg.
your pony at first will not respond thats fine ok we go to basics here its like teaching a child pick up a for leg for instance for hoof picking out.
say up and then titbit and work on that and you will find what ever leg your at when you ask your pony will raise that leg.
to make him stand out place the legs streached slightley foward it takes time is good exercise and builds up your ponys brain and gives him a good education.
the other way is to long rein in circles like lungeing.
tammy use to come in at me to i use to laugh and send her back i would move out of eye range and she would go out to the circle again and i all ways reward for the work done.
when working in a circle ok we are going in a clock wise direction the left hand rein will go from the bit through the collar and pad and just under the tail the ponys tail will stop the rein rideing up so it keeps it in place.
ask the pony to walk out if you have an asstant have them standing by to guide the pony to go in to a clock wise circle ask for walk and when your pony is going in the full circle do one lap then ask for woah then ask for stand and your asistand will be by your ponys head and reward and continue from there.
when your pony is listening your asistant can drop back and after you have said woah and your pony has stoped reward its intaval training back to basics.
if you pony starts to trot and does not listen and maintaining the circle let the pony run out of steam and he will soon come down to your way of thinking and knuckle down to work.
all ways leave the class on a good note.
from my point of vew we tend to for get thay have there own intelegence and there own thoughts so we will teach them how we want them to work and behave and have good mannors its like haveing a child teach it bad you have problems.
i wish i was there to help you and i could guage how your pony is and i would like to show you tricky he is a welsh section a 12 hh.
and help you have a super pony that you can drive and you both enjoy life to the full.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Post pics of your harness. It may be wrong, it may just be something you arent used to.

As for your pony, I agree with Endiku, she may really be trained as advertised, but as you are not used to working with each other, there is no understanding or trust.

Maybe try driving with someone at her head on a lead to help enforce and clarify your commands. When you ask for a woah, they can correct her if she does not woah and stay woah'd. Give it time, dont be hasty.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*pony driveing problems.*

its good that she does listen to you when you ground drive her.
ok like endkiu has said she could be worred that ther is someone ealse at the end of the reins.
ok thats quite possable.
which is true i had a frends daughter that shesaid rides a frends horses.
she knows that i have a horse and a pony.
ok i walked with them gave them a lesson in rideing quincy and driveing tricky.
i was walking near by and i was still in eye shot there mannors were impeckable and thay both rode and drove well.
i did not know there was a confliction between them it seemed tricky and quincy ganged up on her lol as thay both did not seem amused.
on this paticular day we went for a drive i was driveing tricky and she was rideing quincy.
she got in to dificulty as some time quincy stops to have a pee on the grass but theres a little ditch and he starts to propel back in to the ditch all hell brakes lose there she panics on quincy and screms for help.
then on q trick plays up plungeing his for foot on the ground.
so i have now 2 horses to contend with tricky is in an open bridle and is geting wound up so i had to get off my sulky and she got off quincy.
well she got on tricky i had to find a bit of an earth bank so i could mount on quincy it was on a t part of the junction on the track.
ricky took off like a rocket and thay were gone i shouted out pull him up pull him up thay disapeared.
quincy was playing up i was worred at the end ot the track there is a buzy road i feared for the worse i held quincy back as he was like a coild spring and did not want to wind tricky up further.
there tricky was turned round faceing us.
the look on trickys face well if you know your pony it looked like he had a broad smile saying well i got that one she wont be back.
and she never came back lol.
i love them to bits but thay are good buddies now i think trickys teaching him bad habbits lol i would not change them for the world.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

When you were ground driving, did you have the reins through the terrets on top of the saddle? If you did, try again with them runlower, through the tugs, or the space between the girth and overgirth. That way, she will not spin under the reins. 

And remember, if you are nervous, she is nervous.

Take somes pics for us, please. If the harness does not fit, send it back with some measurements and/or pictures, and your Amish guys will fix it.

Nancy


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I will go out today and take pics of the harness on her and of me driving her. I will try putting the reins lower. I tried having some one beside her yesterday with a lead as I worked her but she did so much whirling around and jumping forward that they were in the way more than helpful. 
I do not have a lot of experience driving but I have a fair amount handling horses and I try to be soft and light when I can. I will repost when I have the pics and a report on todays lesson. Thank you all so much for your help.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*dissapointment*

dont be disapointed you will get there ok :thumbsup:.
theres a welth of knolage and people here to help you so we hope to see you driveing soon.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

*bridle pictures*

Here are pictures of the bridle. Some I took on her and some off so perhaps you can see it better. It has this piece that comes across the nose that goes right below here eyes. It is so loose that it seems to do nothing. I took in off in some pictures and added a noseband. The whole bridle does not sit close to her face but gaps away on both sides.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

If she couldn't have someone leading her while you were on the long rein, perhaps her training needs to go back further. How is she just with ground work in a halter? Does she give? Does she balk and start as quickly or will she stay calm and with you the whole time? I think you need to take her back to where she knows and you know what is expected and work up from there. If she is good with ground work and only gives trouble once you start ground driving her, I would put a surcingle on, not a full harness and ground drive her like that first. 

I also think the throatlatch is too tight and would let down the bit at least one notch. What is the horizontal strap below her eyes for? That looks very distracting to me. Would the bridle work without it?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You have an overcheck bridle. What I would do is take the overcheck off. Take the half noseband off and ask the Amish man to make you a full noseband for your bridle.
The noseband should be about two fingers below the cheek bone of the horse. and you will need at least one more keeper on each side to help keep the noseband in place, one keeper right above the noseband and one keeper right below. 
The full noseband will help keep your bridle tight against her face, the real purpose of a driving bridle's noseband is to do this.
Those half nosebands serve no purpose, and overchecks are an impliment of torture.

Don't get discouraged, the bridle needs some work but it is a good start.


P.S. your throat latch is way to tight, it needs to be loose enough that your pony can flex at the poll. Good rule is to fit three fingers sideways under it, My throat latch in the photo could be loosened a hole on each side too.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I will loosen up the throat latch and see if I can come up with a make-do nose band. I took off the over check lines and just the straps remain on the bridle. Take those off too?


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

*Harness*

Here are pictures of the harness. I can take close up pictures if needed.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Harness looks good!!! Once you hook up, of course you'll have some adjustments, but it is a nice fitting harness.

I would take the overcheck stuff off, it might make the bridle fit better, and you get to see your darling pony's face.

Also, while you are starting her refresher course on driving, I would take off the breeching and the breast collar. Just ground drive her with the Saddle, bridle and crupper, less distraction for you and her. Lowering the reins to the shaft tugs is good to. 

Very important to keep contact on her mouth, without contact she has no idea where she is going or what she is supposed to do. Hence the turning around, maybe? With the contact you can stop her turning just as she starts to turn. So many beginners don't have enough contact, My guess this will solve a big portion of your difficulty. I find myself always being told I need more contact.

Your pony is as cute as can be! She will be darling in a cart!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I have taken a noseband off of an english bridle and used it. You can keep the piece that goes over the head and secure it to the driving bridle with keepers, or electrical tape, or you can cut off the part that goes over the head. Try e=bay, I found some there.


Try and adjust the blinkers so her eye is in the center of the blinker. You might have to adjust the bridle, but it looks as if you might just be able to bend the blinker stays to adjust.Try both options and see which works better.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you Taffy. I'm not sure what color she is. In winter, when I bought her, she was a shaggy brownish pony. Now that she is mostly shed, it is a sort of spotted roan? I see she has a very dainty build and a pretty little Arab like head. Before it was all hair. I don't know anything about her breeding. The people I got her from had her and another pony in a back yard in the city. No telling where they got them from. They had little kids riding her as they led her around the yard. She seems kinda lively and jumpy for the average kids pony to me. She is not slow and pokey at all. When my grandkids are on her, I tell them to hold on. they are to little to ride her alone. She may just need more work. 

I'll work on the contact and talking to her. Our ground driving is focusing on whoa and go right now and she is getting better. Yesterday she did only a turn a round or two and only a few of those jump forward starts. I think someone may have hit her with a whip and that is why she jumps forward like that. I am working on getting her to go forward on just a voice command. We are also working on standing still once stopped. She gets restless and starts to dance or back. 
I do appreciate all the advice and words of encouragement from everyone. I am really new to this and there are no driving people around.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Here a a couple nosebands, check size though, I didn't.

I did notice your girl has a cute little dish in her face. She looks like she might have a fancy little trot too.

Keep with her when she gets antsy standing, she should give up eventually. This is something better taught in long lines than hitched. 

"whoa" , "stand" , release some pressure on the reins, don't throw them away though, when she starts to move, take up reins, "stand" when she stands, release pressure again. take 10 seconds at first and build up in time.
If she starts to back, (very bad habit, don't even practice backing) you can just lay the whip on her rump, no hit, just set it there, to tell her no, if she keeps backing then you can tap. Try not to hit or tap on her rump, with a skittish horse you don't want to encourage kicking.






FSS German Leather Spare Replacement Flash Strap for Noseband XFS Full COB Pony | eBay

FSS German Leather Spare Replacement Flash Strap for Noseband XFS Full COB Pony | eBay


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The jumping forward is, my guess the result of too much whip by the prievious owner.
Like no warning on starting off at a walk. Imagine just standing there and all of a sudden being whacked with the whip with no warning. Make sure you say her name first, then "walk on" give her a sec then touch her with the whip. 

It is a shame that too many people learn to drive watching Little House on the Prairie, and spaghetti westerns.


She looks like a Arab, POA cross, or a POA with Arab in her somewhere. absolutly see some appy


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Taffy, I'd like the noseband to be out of the same biothane that the harness is. Could not the Amish harness guy make me one out of the straps from the overcheck line if I don't plan to use that? 

POA I didn't think of that. That kind of pony is fairly common here. That would account for the spots and the striped hooves. She has a lot of specked skin too. But something gave her that fine dainty build. She looks like a horse if you don't know she is just 11 hand tall. I was told she was welsh but I don't think the people I got her from really knew.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yes the Amish guy could certainly make a nosebandout of the overcheck and frankly should not charge you either, A full noseband is standard equipment on a pony harness. When you said,"I will see if I can come up with a make do noseband", I wasn't sure if the Amish guy was an option.

Could be a POA with some welsh in her somewhere.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

The only problem with the Amish guy is that he is an hour drive away. I'd have to take the material to him and either wait while he fixes it or make another trip. I will call and talk to him after the holiday, if I can get him on the phone. Getting the Amish on the phone is not always easy. Nice people to deal with though. I'm going to take her out for another ground lesson now and see how it goes. I don't think I need someone on lead. I think I can handle her alone. I know her somewhat now.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

He should be able to make that noseband in about 10 min. Last time I had an Amish man make me a throatlatch and a nosenand, I ordered it with measurements, went to look around at the community and picked it up on my way out of town.
GOOD LUCK on her lesson today!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*bridle and harness.*

hiya i was checking your pictures.
you have a beautiful little pony there.
i was going to sugest get a bridle made like taffy claytons by the amish harness maker.
looking at your existing bridle the nose band is to far up and the over check can be dispenced with.
the blinkers are to close to your ponys eyes.
that was my observations.
it good to hear you have things on the move and geting a nose band made.
taffy clayton has got all your problems solved and your harness fits your pony well. 
i have enjoyed reading and looking at the pictures on this thread.
and i wish you and your pony the best and have a good lesson with your pony and happy driveing.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You aren't slapping her with lines are you? I see people almost instinctively do this when they first start to drive, but a carriage pony has probably never had the reins slapped on her back, and that would startle her. Not accusing you, just asking. Just say walk, or a little cluck. And, I think TC is on the right track with more contact, plus, the reins cannot be slapped when there is contact.

She is very cute. Good luck, the Amish man should have no problem making you the cavesson!!

Nancy


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Stupid me, I rushed it and we had a horrible wreck.
She did a great ground driving and I thought I'd see how she was with the cart. She was calm and quiet while I hitched it up. I started forward to lead her and she started going to fast and started circling me. I'm trying to get her to slow down and stop but the dogs started barking. She starts circling faster. I'm trying to stay out of the way of the bouncing cart. It turns over, frightening her more. Now she is tangled in the lines, harness and shafts of the cart. She starts is running in circles, dragging the whole mess behind and beside her. I am still holding on to the lead, trying to get her stopped and keep from getting run over by the cart. I would have gotten closer to her head to slow her better but the cart was circling wildly, flopping around and I sure didn't want to get caught in that. 
Finally I got her stopped. I am trying to hold her steady and strip her harness off. That new biothane sticks to itself and won't come unbuckled. I am unbuckling anything I can get to and the whole thing is a tangled mess. I can't let go of her head to get back and undo the traces from the cart which is on it's side in the middle of road. My husband comes to help and holds her head so I can get the rest of the harness off and the cart shafts off her, One is over her back and one is between her front legs. 
Went all was done, I don't see any injuries on her and I didn't get hurt. That is the big thing. The new biothane harness is not so pretty any more but I don't think it is not broken. I may not get it back together again since it is all in pieces now...lol. My cart is scratched up and one wheel is broken. It would happen in the road way instead of on the grass. 

What did I learn from all this. 
One- I rushed things. She was doing so well with her ground driving. It was like she remembered what she was supposed to do. I was lead into a false sense of security about how well trained she was. 
Two-Biothane harness is really hard to unbuckle in a hurry. I'd like some kind of quick release on it to get it off quicker if something like this happens again.
Three- Try to have your wrecks on soft grass with no barking dogs nearby. Just makes things worse. Have another person available when taking on something new and potentially dangerous. Even though my husband doesn't know much about horses, he can hang on to the lead rope while I do the more complex things.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

WOW! I don't really know what to say. 
SHOULDA- WOULDA-COULDA goes a long way.
At least you learned a lot of things.
And you didn't let go of the pony, If you had she would most likely have been ruined forever for driving, One accident rule.
Hopefully she is salvageable as a driving horse, maybe with 6 months ground driving? who knows.
Sorry, I don't want to beat you up, you are probably doing enough of that already, but, what the hell were you thinking?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing axedent*

that was a terable thing to happen there.
all i can say is that i am releaved that both of you are ok and that no one got hurt that the main thing.
like taffy clayton has said it has probley set her back quite a bit and thay have a darn good memory in deed.
so its back to basics.
check the blinkers just in case she could peep behind her that could have been the problem.
she mite have thought the cart was chaseing her so it happens so fast and you feel helpless and there strength is unbeleavable for a pony that size.
i have just sorted out a pony i broke in and an other driver had an axedent with him and his owners were up set and thought he would not drive again.
his name is baggie.
keep us in the loop and i wish to help you as best as i can and every body here to and we will have you and your pony driveing to.
the darn thing is that im here in england and i wish i had a one to one with your pony and teach you the tricks of the trade so to speak and for you to have a great little girl.
like i said keep us in the loop ok and keep your chin up and look at this as a big learning curve.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Great advice MV!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

OK, back to rule # 1..


NEVER, EVER hitch a horse, pony,miniature horse, donkey, monkey, dog or cat to a carriage WITHOUT A BRIDLE. NEVER. EVER. 

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

greentree said:


> OK, back to rule # 1..
> 
> 
> NEVER, EVER hitch a horse, pony,miniature horse, donkey, monkey, dog or cat to a carriage WITHOUT A BRIDLE. NEVER. EVER.
> ...


I didn't see where she hitched without a bridle. Did I miss that?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*missing bridle*

i have checked the string there is no missing bridle. ?
im lost on that one.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

She said she was "still holding onto the lead", so I figured she may not have a bridle on. Might have had it under the bridle, but (now we know), a frightened horse cannot be stopped with a halter.

I am very sorry you had this happen. It is scary beyond belief, and stuff happens so fast. 

Nancy


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I did have have her driving bridle on and the lines were tucked up in her harness so I could grab them. I also had a lead on her. I has just turning her away from the congested area near the barn and pointing her head toward the open. I was going to grab her lines and just walk behind the cart but I never got a chance to get to them. Is there a better way to get the horse untied from hitching rail and started out to the driving area?
Anyway tis done now. I have taken her out ground driving again, of course with no cart, and she behaved fine. She was not afraid of being harnessed and did well. I even drove her through the 6 cone pattern several times. I do think she needs more general de-spooking as she is a bit jumpy.
I will get the cart fixed but long before I hitch her to it. I will let her drag other things and get a chance to get calmer over all. 
I do appreciate your words of advice since I don't have a driving instructor here. I have found a one-day clinic to attend in July that teaches driving and I plan to attend.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*ground driveing.*

hiya were glad you are both ok.
she will be a little jumpy for a while and she should settle.
just take your time and youll soon have her driveing.
its best at the basic stage there should be some one there to help you and you can focus and evaluate on how she is doing.
when you undo her lead rope at the hitching rail ask her to stand as you then can work around her and prepair eather to drive or long line.
also have your groom helper stand in front of her head with one hand holding on to each rein as it gives you time to compose your self.
the other way is to face her towards a wall and you can gather your long lines like that.
its best to work on her standing and asking her to pick her feet up and she will eventuley stand still for you.
i have had an axedent to your not the only one sit down as i dont want you to fall down laughing.
the barn had 2 driveways the first was being tarmaced so we had to use the second.
there is a group of vintage motor bikers at the public house (bar) haveing there meet up.
all of a sudden a bike backfires and tricky took off we hit a big rock went on one wheel and bolted in to the track he then spotted that he was heading for the electric fenceing.
he turned sharpley the cart went over and i smashed my head on a five bar steel farm gate and knocked my self out i was dragged with the cart and got flung out on the track and was out cold.
i landed on the electric fence and was geting electricuted and that brought me round the guy on the motor bike was shakeing me and asking me are you all right mate are you all right.
tricky draged the cart but it righted its self and headed for the carpark luckerley there was some borders diverted him in to a paddock and his reins got cought in a wheel and he had stopped and thay brought him back to the barn for me.
he was ok no injererys at all.
my self i was a bit of a mess i could not undo any buckles on his harness and had blood comeing from my head my hands were compleatley use less.
i had my wounds bathed by my frend who is a sheep farmer his wife tended to thoes and i went to the hospital as a precaution.
i ware a jocky skull cap now a big lesson learned there.
but im still driveing and me and tricky injoy driveing togeather.
and he still hates loud motorbikes.
so im on my toes with thoes and he gets ready to take off so i have to keep him in check so we are both safe.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow Michael, that was a wreck. There is hope for me and my pony. I will take it slower and have her drag stuff before trying the cart again. And as you said, Teach her to stand stall. She is a jumpy pony full of movement, not the fat lazy kind at all. When I ask her to walk, she steps right out and I have to move out myself to keep up with her or she is dragging me along. .


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Glad to hear the pony is okay after that wreck and hopefully with time you will get her over it.

I was just at an auction Monday where a guy was trying to sell me a pony at an inflated price because it was "well broke to drive." Nevermind the fact that I had just been talking with his daughter and she had informed me that they had just fully hitched him to the cart for the first time the day before. Have to be careful in what you buy out there. But your girl is lovely and I am sure with time and patience she will end up being what you want.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

G8tdhOrse we usually hook some links of heavy chain on the traces first(only 4 or so links--just to make noise) drag those in the dirt, then move to gravel, let them get tangled around their legs. ALWAYS, at all times, test the WHOA command if the pony gets in trouble, whoa. untangle, Go again, only just a step or two. Whoa.If they do not stop STRAIGHT, step again until the do stop straight. This is important for in the shafts. 

We then have a couple of ATV tires that have hook eyes drilled on, to clip to the traces. Same thing as above. After you drag the tire a few times, find some loose dirt, and let the tire fill with dirt, like in a graded arena. this will gradually add weight to the pull. Work up to trot. 

Then, we hook up to an old stone drag, with a single tree attached. Then, hook them up.

Most driving trainers have some sort of "shaft trainer", but you can get it done without. 

Are you doing all this by yourself?? It REALLY takes two, and the other person(AND you) needs to be very calm and confident. That way (as you now realize) some one has the reins, and the other person guides the horse. When we were in the "stone drag" phase, the first couple of times, we use a big, soft cotton rope tied around the horse's nose, tucked in the bridle so it doesn't fall off, and helper can use this to pull the horse's head around if there is a problem.

BIG THING (according to Tom) when you first hitch to ANY weight, take ONE step and whoa. This teaches the horses to get out of trouble by STOPPING, instead of bolting. 

I don't know where you live, but if I were you, I would find someone who trains to take lessons, then take the pony and pay for a couple of lessons and have them help you. 

Good Luck!

Nancy


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

michaelvanessa said:


> hiya were glad you are both ok.
> she will be a little jumpy for a while and she should settle.
> just take your time and youll soon have her driveing.
> its best at the basic stage there should be some one there to help you and you can focus and evaluate on how she is doing.
> ...


Michael, so glad you are OK after that!! I "LIKED" the first part of the post, and the last part, but NOT the part about Tricky spooking, LOL!!!

Driving LOOKS so easy that it is deceiving. and it is a bit dangerous, honestly.

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing.*

many thanks for reading my story when a pony bolts like that and i had the unlucky situation of hiting a large rock which helped in turning us over.
with his self presavation about the fence.
he hated electric fence as he was turned out in chrises garden as he had stables at home.
i strung out some electric fence he touched his lip on it and got a shock and he does not like electric fence tape he was only a foal.
unlike quincy i drilled him in to a headge and calmed him down and started a gain i had to hind feet aimed at my head i dodged 1 and the other split my knuckle and the back of the seat broke but hay thats driveing.
things happen as long as no one gets hurt that the main thing.
the trouble with me i dont know when to give up and i get good results it pays off to take your time.
g8ted horse i was going to wright to you but i did not i wish i had as your horse has that look i have seen that in tricky when he was a foal but i wish i had.
there is a lot in that pony trust me work on it and it will all come flooding back and youll have a great litle pony.
the top lip said it for me and the face as well its funny when things stand out like that.
i will ask you this ok get some apple ok cut it in to quaters.
ask for your horse to pick its fore foot up just work on one ok so in the end it will pick it up when asked it takes time like a child.
and that will improve your pony 1000% just tap with your hand gentley and say up and some times you need to prompt your pony ask for up and help lift the fore foot up as though you are going to hoof it out and feed a titbit of apple.
try that as i think by looking at that lip tells a good story and there is a good pony in there.
dont give up ok you both will get there and you will be driveing soon ok.
like i said before if you need advice we are here to help ok.
you wont be the first one to have an axedent and you wont be the last.
so you both take your time and work on long lineing draging a very small tire ok but before make sure your blinkers are fiting snug and she cant peep behind and work on walk woah and trot transitions ok before you put to again.
thanks for reading michael.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I wish I had some kind of quick attach for the traces. It is hard to get that slot in the trace over the hook on the single tree and equally as hard to get it off in a hurry. I think a loose singletree would be useful for training to drag things with. It would keep the traces apart and give a person something to attach things too.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*traces*

hiya you can get quick releases for them ill have to show you a picture.
if you need imformation ask taffy clayton were she got hers and i think she would be happy to advise you.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*traces.*









































hiya g8ted horse here is some quick releases on the traces as i have them for quincy.
i was telling you about tricky he is lose i have got a bit of apple and you can see his lip i asked him to stand set the camra on automatic and pointed to it and he looked straight at the camra ill have to take pictures of his muzle and lips to show you his body langue.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*trickys not lose sorry.*

sorry i thought tricky was lose he is on a lead roap i did not whant to let him slip over in the snow on the concreat.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the pics. My traces have a slot not a loop.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*traces with a slot.*

hiya thats no problems the quick releases can go through the crew holes on the traces (slots) and you can use your oridginal traces.
i can show you of a picture of them like that if you wish.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Today when ground driving pony, I had a helper so I had them pull on the traces ( we used extensions) and kind of bounce and tug around like a bouncing item behind her. She did great.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes Micheal, pictures please. I have seen the ones for the D rings but not any quick releases for the slotted traces.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*quick releases.*

ill harness quincy up with his standard traces so you can see hold on i think i might have a picture in another part of this forum in pink harness thay might be there im going to check if not ill take some new pictures and post them.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you so much Micheal


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Okay, so my two cents:

1 - Baby steps. If the ground driving is going smooth, maybe step up to a tire. We have a pvc pipe that we use as a singletree to drag the tire or just hold while walking. Only add one thing at a time and make every step as enjoyable as possible for the pony.

2 - Always, always have an assistant when you go on to new things. Not just anyone either, someone who can actually help when something goes wrong. Pony starts bolting and rearing, you need someone at her head who can and will wrestle with her back into control. The more your assistant knows the better. If you know someone who knows how to drive, that's your best bet

As for the hitching. My mare is to stand, untied, for hitching and unhitching. We'll go out to the cart and I stop her. By this point, the lines are on the bit, run through all correct rings, and daisy-d to the breeching. If she tries to go forward while I'm at the single tree, I can grab the end, and it will loose itself correctly, so I'm in full, correct control instantly. I frequently will just stand there and chat with someone for 10 minutes or so, she is expected to stand the whole time. This training, without being hitched, is vital to her understanding that we stand to hitch, for as long at it takes, because the last thing you want is that horse to move with one trace connected and the other not.

I drive teams at many Christmas events, and with team, we never leave anything to risk. They stay tied by the halter (under the bridle) to the trailer for hitching. Then I get up onto the box, get my lines gathered up and everything else arranged, then someone else will unclip the leadropes and hand them up to me (we always keep halters and leadropes with us, even if they are not on the horse, as you never know when you'll need it). The unhitching is reverse, I'm on the box, lines in hand, until someone has the horses securely tied.

One bad experience can set your pony back months in training and it's really not worth the risk of harness and cart, much less your life or the pony's, because you didn't think you needed the extra steps or help.


----------

